# Horn sound when remote locking the door



## iansr (Apr 15, 2011)

You can configure it from your center console menu. I think its under car settings or something like that


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

I had a flick through yesterday - is it under Chime??


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

nthr47 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just picked up my Cruze yesterday and absolutely loving it so far.
> 
> ...


Here you go.. Straight out of the owners manual, section/page ( 5-37 )

*Remote Lock Feedback*
This allows selection of what type of
feedback is given when locking the
vehicle with the RKE transmitter.
Press the MENU knob when
Remote Lock Feedback is
highlighted. Turn the knob to
select Lights and Horn, Lights
Only, Horn Only, or Off. Press the
knob to confirm and go back to the
last menu.
*Door Unlock or Remote Door
Unlock*
This allows selection of which doors
will unlock when pressing the unlock
button on the RKE transmitter.
Press the MENU knob when Door
Unlock is highlighted. Turn the knob
to select All Doors or Driver Door
Only. When set to Driver Door Only,
the driver door will unlock the first
time the unlock button is pressed
and all doors will unlock when the
button is pressed a second time.
When set to All Doors, all of the
doors will unlock at the first press of
the unlock button. Press the knob to
confirm and go back to the
last menu.
*Remote Unlock Light Feedback*
If equipped, this allows selection of
what type of feedback is given when
unlocking the vehicle with the RKE
transmitter.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Thanks so much. I'm in Australia and have the HOLDEN Cruze SRi..

i'm sure it has the same menu options..will let you know how it goes


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

on my us cruze the first press locks the doors silently and if you press again it will toot the horn to confirm.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the help, guys! Got this one solved with your help.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

On a side note...if you don't hear the toot and have it active, check that any doors are not closed fully or it won't toot. That one got me for a while before I figured it out.


----------



## villager (Apr 11, 2011)

nthr47 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just picked up my Cruze yesterday and absolutely loving it so far.
> 
> ...


press the button on cliker only once... not twice, to lock your cruze


----------



## 52pickup (Feb 21, 2011)

I thought the second one activated the immobilizer/alarm...?


----------



## Tony Y (Aug 8, 2021)

I have just acquired a 2011 1.8 auto australian Holden Cruze - there are no menu options to disable the horn sound on locking. Is there some other way to disable it? I tried a couple of button combinations recommended but so far no joy. Otherwise it's a **** fine car. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------

